# The Past Never Ends, noir from the Southern Plains



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

The Past Never Ends, a legal mystery, became available for downloading at Amazon this week. Set in an Oklahoma city in the years immediately before 9/11, The Past Never Ends tells the story of an attorney who is hired to retrieve a public record only to find himself in a pursuit of truth regarding a sex worker's death. The quest imperils him and his career and forces him to search himself.

The story is told in the form of a hard-boiled/noirish mystery. It is not a legal thriller. Although it follows the conventions of a traditional mystery, the novel is not predictable.

The Past Never Ends is set in the fictional city of Vivia which sits on the border of the old Indian Territory where the Indians from the Old South were forced to relocate and Oklahoma Territory which was settled by Western pioneers in land runs.

It was a challenge for me, as the writer, to decide whether to set the mystery in a real city or a fictional city. Do you, as a reader, have a preference?

Please comment and thanks for taking a look at my book

Jackson Burnett
The Past Never Ends


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jackson-

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reminders, Betsy and Ann.

Jackson


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

For any of you who may be reading The Past Never Ends, please consider looking at the Facebook page for the book at https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Past-Never-Ends-by-Jackson-Burnett/302973386467969

Thank you,

Jackson


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

Ten free softcover copies of _The Past Never Ends_ are being given away to public libraries of the Great Plains. For more information regarding this giveway, see: http://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/2890892-giveaway-to-public-libraries-of-the-great-plains

Jackson Burnett
Author of _The Past Never Ends_, a legal mystery


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

A reminder: The last day to nominate a small town public library from one of the ten Great Plains states for a free copy of The Past Never Ends is September 9, 2012. Details are here: http://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/2890892-giveaway-to-public-libraries-of-the-great-plains

Jackson Burnett
Author of The Past Never Ends


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

The Past Never Ends gets a five star review from Open Book Society!

http://openbooksociety.com/article/the-past-never-ends-jackson-burnett-obs-book-review/

Jackson Burnett
Author of The Past Never Ends, a legal mystery


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

Kindle copies of The Past Never Ends, a legal mystery by Jackson Burnett from Deadly Niche Press, will be free at amazon.com on Thursday, September 20, and Friday, September 21, 2012.

Open Book Society hosts a giveaway of the same book from September 15 to September 29, 2012. Details here: http://openbooksociety.com/article/giveaway-the-past-never-ends-by-jackson-burnett-e-book/


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

The Amazon giveaway of The Past Never Ends last week was a great success. Thanks to all who downloaded the book. I hope you find the read worthwhile (and it inspires you to post a review or tell your friends). Thanks, also, to the folks at Kboards blog for the good blurb.

FYI, if you're looking for a free copy, the Open Book Society giveaway will be extended for at least another week.

If you are reading The Past Never Ends, please consider checking out its Facebook page. It's a supplement to the mystery and includes pictures, tubes, and background information relevant to the story, characters, and places. https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Past-Never-Ends-by-Jackson-Burnett/302973386467969

Thank you, again,

Jackson Burnett
Author of The Past Never Ends, a legal mystery


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

The Open Book Society ebook giveaway of The Past Never Ends concludes this Saturday. It's easy to enter. This legal mystery set in the American Southwest continues to get five star reviews.

http://openbooksociety.com/article/updated-giveaway-the-past-never-ends-by-jackson-burnett-e-book/

Thanks,

Jackson Burnett
Author of The Past Never Ends, noir from the Southern Plains


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

Take a look at "Currentland," the premier entertainment alternative montly for Oklahoma and Arkansas, includes a tremendous review of _The Past Never Ends_.

Currentland reviewer Bridget Barlow writes: "Jackson Burnett is a vivid wordsmith, telling his story with genius strokes of color and depth. His language is both fluid and elegantly descriptive."

Currentland is available at entertainment and dining spots in Arkansas and Oklahoma for free.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

If you've read The Past Never Ends and liked it, please consider tagging and liking the book on its Amazon page.  

Here's how to do it:  1.  Sign into your account.  2.  Immediately beneath the title, you'll see the review stars and number of Customer Reviews.  Next to that is a button that says "like."  Click that button.  3.  About three-fourths down the page, you'll see "Tags Customers Associate with This Product."  You'll see a place where you can get more information about the use of tags.  Beneath this heading is a list of words descriptive of the novel with little boxes in front of them.  Please click as many as seem appropriate.  Tags help you organize and find similar books.  They can also help Amazon with marketing and in making specific recommendations to you.  I would appreciate you tagging "courtroom drama," "legal mystery," and "noir fiction."  

Nothing bad or obnoxious happens to you or to your Amazon account if you "like" and/or "tag" a book.

NOTE:  Tagging doesn't carry over from the Kindle version to the paperback version.  If you liked the Kindle edition, please consider going to the paperback page and tagging categories you like there, too.

Thank you very much,


Jackson Burnett
Author of The Past Never Ends, a legal mystery from Deadly Niche Press


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

Please consider entering the Goodreads paperback giveaway for The Past Never Ends, a legal mystery by Jackson Burnett from Deadly Niche Press. http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/35893-the-past-never-ends

The book is also available for the Kindle for $2.99 at Amazon.com.

Thank you,

Jackson Burnett


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

The Past Never Ends, a legal mystery by Jackson Burnett, has been submitted for consideration for the Edgar Awards in the Best First Novel category.

Mystery Writers of America recognize the best in crime and mystery writing with their annual Edgar Awards. Nominees will be announced in January, 2013 and the winners given awards at a New York banquet in May.

The Past Never Ends is published by Deadly Niche Press of Denton, Texas.

Here is a list of the books and writings submitted for the Edgar Awards as of November 16, 2012. http://www.mysterywriters.org/?q=Edgars-Submissions


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

Two free paperback copies of The Past Never Ends are available at a Goodreads giveaway. http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/38657-the-past-never-ends

The Past Never Ends is a complex murder mystery, not a legal thriller. The novel features Attorney Chester Morgan who finds himself in a quest for the truth behind the death of sex worker from the wrong side of the river. It is set in a fictional Oklahoma city in the days before 9/11. Reviewers have particularly liked the courtroom scenes.

You won't finish this book and think you've read it before.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

The Past Never Ends is available for the Kindle for 99 cents beginning December 14th through December 17th. The book can also be purchased for the Nook and Kobo for the same price on those days.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

January Special!

During the month of January, 2013, buy a paperback copy of The Past Never Ends from amazon.com or barnesandnoble.com and get a $4.00 gift certificate in return!

For details, send me a message here, at Facebook, or Goodreads. 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Past-Never-Ends-by-Jackson-Burnett/302973386467969

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6452394.Jackson_Burnett

This offer is good only for the month of January, 2013 and to residents of the United States.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

Win a free paperback copy of The Past Never Ends by entering the giveaway hosted by Kings River Life Magazine. The winner will be selected January 12. Here's the link: http://kingsriverlife.com/01/05/the-past-never-ends-by-jackson-burnett/

The Past Never Ends is a complex murder mystery. Read the review at Kings River Life Magazine for more information.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

OKIE Magazine published an excellent review of The Past Never Ends in its February issue.

Tulsa People also published a fine review in brief of the book in its February edition.

OKIE Magazine is published in Lawton, Oklahoma and is distributed throughout southwestern Oklahoma.  It features news about the arts and entertainment and is the 2012 recipient of the Oklahoma Arts Council Arts in the Media award.

Copies of Tulsa People are available at fine retailers and dining venues in the Tulsa area.  

Neither review is available to read online, but do consider picking up copies where they are available.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

Mystery writer Jackie King hosts a guest blog for Jackson Burnett at Murderous Musings. He discusses his legal mystery, The Past Never Ends, and Oklahoma women.

http://murderousmusings.blogspot.com/2013/02/introducing-jackson-burnett.html


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

Cathy DuPont has posted the most complete review of The Past Never Ends at Goodreads. Here's a link: http://tinyurl.com/dxprnm9 She does a great job demonstrating how this novel isn't a cookie cutter courtroom drama or legal thriller.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

A milestone:  As of yesterday, forty reviews of The Past Never Ends have been posted at Amazon.  The book's cumulative rating is 4.4 stars.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

The Past Never Ends, a legal mystery, is available from Amazon today for 99 cents.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

Amazon has lowered its price of the trade paperback edition of The Past Never Ends to $17.96.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

Since the last post, Amazon raised the price on the paperback version of The Past Never Ends.

The price for the paperback has returned for the time being to $17.96.

The novel would be a good Christmas gift to the lawyer, law student, or person interested in the legal system.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

Deadly Niche Press has, for a limited time, lowered the price of the Kindle edition of The Past Never Ends to 99 cents.

Author and commentator Jenna Brooks writes in her review of the novel, "Simply put, I had a great time reading this novel. Jackson Burnett has a truly enviable gift: He is a master storyteller." 

Deadly Niche Press is traditional publisher of quality crime fiction for the electronic age. 

Download your copy today!


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

The paperback edition of The Past Never Ends is now on sale at a discount at Amazon.com


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

Fifty-one reviews have been posted of The Past Never Ends at Amazon and the average rating continues to be 4.4.

The Past Never Ends is a good holiday gift for anyone interested in the legal system.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

The ebook version of The Past Never Ends is available for free at Amazon on Sunday, May22, and Monday, May 23, 2016


----------

